# streetsteroidsuk new source



## hisenberg (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I came across a new site for purchasing the other week, it looked too good to be true to be honest however I went ahead and bought some test cypionate and Proviron.

Got to say everything went will within a week I got the products through the post.

Just thought I would share a new legit site with you guys


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Nov 2, 2013)

So Hisenberg joins a new forum and advertises his web site. It is hard to get a decent source in the the uk but I ain't that desperate!! F off Hisenberg!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 2, 2013)

Let's be sure not to help the obvious shilling by quoting the OP's OP and spread the link.
The issue I have is the obvious deceit. This web site and this ****ing guy with one of the most popular and now the most lame handle used by wanna be drug dealers on the boards these days, could have the best of intentions and figure what harm is there in sending someone(most likely the one and only person connected to this new shithole) into the community making up a story of a successful transaction to try and get the ball rolling?
Well its bullshit. What will the next white lie be? Maybe that you've got primobolan in stock and at the lowest price on the net. Well...it's not in your hands quite yet? You need to raise funds because your ****ing paper rout income is stretched about as far as it possibly can be and the source of raw primo you found on Alibaba promises  a TA of 4-7 days once payment is received.
Or how about your success rate to folks out on the west coast? **** it. The shit will probably make it thrugh? 
You'd be better off at usenet or the parking lot at your local HS when football practice lets out. We're grown men here, boy. Know the audience your performing and attempting to bullshit.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tell them why u mad bro


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 2, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Tell them why u mad bro



Well I checked out the site that has been up and running, according to the forum, since Oct 25th. Surprisingly, hisenberg is the only registered member of the forum and he is actively looking to hire a moderator to look after the forum that has hisenberg having a discussion with himself.
Anyone looking to cut their teeth being a mod this is an opportunity that doesn't present itself every day.


----------



## Spongy (Nov 2, 2013)

No links hisenberg, read the rules.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Nov 2, 2013)

Scammer got banned quick


----------



## Spongy (Nov 2, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Scammer got banned quick



Temporary ban for posting links.  Just failed to read the rules is all.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 2, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Temporary ban for posting links.  Just failed to read the rules is all.



He'll be fine during his exile. He seems to be able to amuse himself as the sole member of the forum that is part of the link he posted. He is admin, head mod and sole member of the forum as well as his companies most satisfied customer? I woder if he's given himself a raise for giving himself such outstanding customer service? He should bump his member status to vip. He should have the power to do so as the admin, correct?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone else read his name as street steroid suk? Just me?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 3, 2013)

"What u talking about Willis?"



PillarofBalance said:


> Anyone else read his name as street steroid suk? Just me?


----------



## DoriDori (Nov 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anyone else read his name as street steroid suk? Just me?



Haha yes, I read it exactly like that at first. I still ordered his primo ace thou. I'm a sucker for clever marketing :/


----------



## Gravitysdefiance (Nov 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anyone else read his name as street steroid suk? Just me?



Hahaha I thought that's what it was


----------



## heavydeads83 (Nov 3, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> "What u talking about Willis?"



haha mr. chow.  love that little chinese bastard.


----------



## transcend2007 (Nov 3, 2013)

How come these guys never learn? The unfortunate thing is some noob prolly got taken already.

All we can do is try to educate the brotherhood that you NEVER buy from open internet sites PERIOD!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 3, 2013)

tillacle labs.com for all your lettuceroids needs! The dr is in!


----------



## goodfella (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm just going to say right off the bat that I'm 100% sure that this is a different Hisenberg than the "HEISENBERG" which has been a member here for a short amount of time and has actually posted up valuable info to help guys out with their cycles. I personally know "HEISENBERG" and have for quite sometime. This other imposter "hisenberg" is just trying to take advantage of a good name because "HEISENBERG" stated he was going to be gone for afew weeks which is posted on the only forum he works with. ****king pathetic wut some people will do to make a sale. I'll be sure to give the real "HEISENBERG" a heads up.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 8, 2013)

goodfella said:


> I'm just going to say right off the bat that I'm 100% sure that this is a different Hisenberg than the "HEISENBERG" which has been a member here for a short amount of time and has actually posted up valuable info to help guys out with their cycles. I personally know "HEISENBERG" and have for quite sometime. This other imposter "hisenberg" is just trying to take advantage of a good name because "HEISENBERG" stated he was going to be gone for afew weeks which is posted on the only forum he works with. ****king pathetic wut some people will do to make a sale. I'll be sure to give the real "HEISENBERG" a heads up.



Different, also, than the hiZenberg at AB. Breaking Bad is popular. Kind of silly when you are "inspired" to become a drug dealer by a television show and then give yourself the name of the fictional   name of the real drug dealer in a fictional TV series. Did I get that right? Doesn't take much to confuse me these days. It doesn't look right?


----------

